# Fun new Halloween music video: "Spiderwebs In My Hair!"



## clarkfford (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was cute


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Always,Always good to have any new Halloween music.


----------



## costumetiger (Apr 2, 2019)

Wow, well done!


----------

